# Applying glazes with a machine



## dazbrookespuma (Apr 10, 2007)

If you apply a glaze with say a black hexlogic pad, would 1 pad do the whole car? Or is it the same as compounding and polishing and the pad would clog up.

I suppose it's not fetching clear coat off so the pad should be Ok? Maybe I'm over thinking this 🤣

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

I use 1 blue hex logic pad to apply a glaze


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

One pad should be fine. You change pads when polishing as they get clogged with the clear coat you're removing and the abrasiveness of the pad drops off. With a glaze, you're just trying to apply a nice even coat of the product.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

cleslie said:


> One pad should be fine. You change pads when polishing as they get clogged with the clear coat you're removing and the abrasiveness of the pad drops off. With a glaze, you're just trying to apply a nice even coat of the product.


This

If you find your glazing pad clogging up with dried product then you need a second pad. But glaze should be ultra thin and you shouldn't have a problem. It depends on the glaze, how much you use and the speed of the machine. I would use the minimum speed of the machine to keep the pad spinning (if it's a DA).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dazbrookespuma (Apr 10, 2007)

Yea I have a DAS6 pro, I've still not corrected my car this was for someone else's car. I was thinking a glaze by machine then a wax would give a nice enough finish for most people.

I've got SRP and black hole. Does that mean you could probably tackle the whole bonnet in one go with a few dots of product if it's got to go on thin? 

Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

